# Flickr-mess



## SnappingShark (Jun 29, 2015)

Wow, only today did I spend time to go through my Flickr page from start to finish.

Some of the absolute **** I've posted. I deleted.

It's super interesting to me to see how my focus has shifted through time from capturing THINGS to capturing MOMENTS and how I am so much more happy in my experiences as a _______ (I'm not a pro, I'm not an amateur, I just like taking photos - am I still allowed to call myself a photographer?).

I am sure to others there is still a lot more crap on my flickr page, but to me, the ones that remain, 90% are now memories, and the other 10% just some images that I enjoyed the results of.

Does anybody else have this type of realization, and look back and think about where you've come from to where you're headed?

/random


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes.

Sometimes I still post crappy ones; if lucky, I notice quick enough to delete immediately.  I don't often go back and delete old crappy ones because I have not cared enough yet - or I am too lazy.


----------



## Designer (Jun 29, 2015)

BrightByNature said:


> Does anybody else have this type of realization, and look back and think about where you've come from to where you're headed?


Not I.

I think I did o.k. back in the 1970's and haven't gotten any better.


----------



## BrickHouse (Jun 29, 2015)

Most of what I shoot is so that the grandparents can see their grandkids. It includes a lot of rubbish but they don't care. I just set the especially crappy ones to 'private' so only they can see them.


----------

